

Ways to get feedback from customers - geeko
http://www.danmartell.com/feedback-the-secret-weapon-for-startups/

======
swombat
_Thomas Edison once said “Genius is 1% inspiration and 99% perspiration”. If
that’s true, then out of the 99%, 45% of that time should be spent talking and
listening to your customers._

I smell a maths fail.

Other than that, this article provides a decent list, though all of these
tools should be familiar to everyone here.

